# UNESCO World Heritage Sites, one photo per post



## Nuriarami (Jun 24, 2007)

..


----------



## Nuriarami (Jun 24, 2007)

..


----------



## Nuriarami (Jun 24, 2007)

..


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

NIce thread!


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Amazing places!


----------



## Nuriarami (Jun 24, 2007)

..


----------



## Nuriarami (Jun 24, 2007)

..


----------



## Nuriarami (Jun 24, 2007)

..


----------



## Banjalučanin1 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Gračanica Monastery, SERBIA*

*Gračanica* (Serbian: Манастир Грачаница or Manastir Gračanica) is a Serbian Orthodox monastery located in Kosovo and Metohija. It was founded by the Serbian king Stefan Milutin in 1321. On July 13, 2006 it was placed on UNESCO's World Heritage List under the name of Medieval Monuments in Serbia as an extension of the Visoki Dečani site which was overall placed on the List of World Heritage Sites in danger.

Gračanica Monastery is one of King Milutin's last monumental endowments. It is situated in the village of Gračanica, a Serb enclave 5 km (3.1 mi) from Pristina. The monastery is in the close vicinity of Lipljan (ancient Roman town of Ulpiana), the old residence of bishops.










Wiki link


----------



## Banjalučanin1 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Visoki Dečani Monastery, SERBIA*

*Visoki Dečani *(Serbian Cyrillic: Високи Дечани) is a major Serb Orthodox Christian monastery located in disputed Serbia's province of Kosovo and Metohija, 12 km south of the town of Peć. The monastic katholikon is the largest medieval church in the Balkans containing the most extensive preserved fresco decoration.

The monastery was established in a chestnut grove by Serbian King Stefan Uroš III Dečanski in 1327. Its original founding charter is dated to 1330. The following year the king died and was buried at the monastery, which henceforth became his popular shrine. Indeed, the epithet Dečanski refers to the king's foundation of the monastery. The construction was continued by his son Emperor Stefan Uroš IV Dušan until 1335, but the wall-painting was not completed until 1350.



















Wiki link


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*SEGOVIA CITY - ESPAÑA (Spain)*









from flickr.com


----------



## Banjalučanin1 (Mar 13, 2009)

*The Patriarchate of Peć, SERBIA*

*The Patriarchate of Peć* (Serbian: Пећка патријаршија or Pećka Patrijaršija) is a Serbian Orthodox monastery located near Peć, in Kosovo and Metohija. The complex of churches is the spiritual seat and mausoleum of the Serbian archbishops and patriarchs.

On July 13, 2006 it was placed on UNESCO's World Heritage List as an extension of the Visoki Dečani site which was overall placed on the List of World Heritage Sites in danger.



















Wiki link


----------



## Banjalučanin1 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Studenica Monastery, SERBIA*

*The Studenica monastery* (Serbian: Манастир Студеница / Manastir Studenica) is a Serbian Orthodox monastery situated 39 km southwest of Kraljevo, in central Serbia. It is one of the largest and richest Serb Orthodox monasteries.

Stefan Nemanja, the founder of the medieval Serb state, founded the monastery in 1190. The monastery's fortified walls encompass two churches: the Church of the Virgin, and the Church of the King, both of which were built using white marble. The monastery is best known for its collection of 13th- and 14th century Byzantine-style fresco paintings.

In 1986 UNESCO included Studenica monastery on the list of World Heritage Sites.



















Wiki link


----------



## Nuriarami (Jun 24, 2007)

..


----------



## Banjalučanin1 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Our Lady of Ljeviš Monastery, SERBIA*

*Our Lady of Ljeviš* (Serbian: Богородица Љевишка / Bogorodica Ljeviška) is a 12th century Serbian Orthodox Church in the town of Prizren, located in the disputed Serbian province of Kosovo and Metohija. It was converted to a mosque during the Ottoman Empire and then back into an Orthodox Church in the early 20th century.

The Church was guarded by KFOR after June 1999. However, it was burned down during the 2004 unrest in Kosovo by Albanian mobs.

A group of experts sponsored by Serbia has visited the church on several occasions to assess the damage, but no concrete steps have been taken. The church is subject to constant looting (valuable lead has repeatedly been stolen from the roof).

On July 13, 2006 Our Lady of Ljeviš was placed on UNESCO's World Heritage List as an extension of the Visoki Dečani site (named Medieval Monuments in Kosovo and Metohija), which as a whole was placed on the List of World Heritage Sites in danger.










*The famous fresco "Bathing of the Christ" before it was destroyed and burned by Albanians in 2004*









*A fresco of Saint Simeon (Stefan Nemanja), the Father of the Serbian Orthodox Church *


----------



## Nuriarami (Jun 24, 2007)

..


----------



## Nuriarami (Jun 24, 2007)

..


----------



## Nuriarami (Jun 24, 2007)

..


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

*Stari Most (Old Bridge) Mostar - BOSNIA AND HERZEGOVINA*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*TOLEDO CITY - ESPAÑA (Spain)*









from flickr.com


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*EL ESCORIAL - ESPAÑA (Spain)*









from flickr.com


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*GAUDÍ ARCHITECTURE - ESPAÑA (Spain)*









from flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Jamaâ el Fna of Marrakesh - Morocco*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Medina of Essaouira (The old city of Mogador) - Morocco*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Medina of Fez (1200years) - Morocco*


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Great idea, Nuriarami!
:applause:


----------



## Lazarevo (Aug 16, 2008)

*BRIDGE IN VIŠEGRAD (16th century) - Republic of Srpska*


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

Lazarevo said:


> *BRIDGE IN VIŠEGRAD (16th century) - Republic of Srpska*


You mean *Bosnia and Herzegovina*

There is no country named Republic of Srpska

And only one photo per post


----------



## Cracovia (May 29, 2007)

AdnanPD said:


> And only one photo per post


dont you mean one photo per post


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Škocjan caves, Slovenia*


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

*Brussels - Grand Place / Grote Markt*


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

*Brugge (Bruges), Belgium* The entire city center is a world heritage site.


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

Cracovia said:


> dont you mean one photo per post


I edited it 1 min before you quoted me


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Lunenburg, Canada

alison brown 35 on flickr


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice lakes, Croatia*

the oldest national park in europe... link

The waters flowing over the limestone and chalk have, over thousands of years, deposited travertine barriers, creating natural dams which in turn have created a series of beautiful lakes, caves and waterfalls. These geological processes continue today. The forests in the park are home to bears, wolves and many rare bird species.


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*The Cathedral of St James in Šibenik, Croatia*

link

The Cathedral of St James in Šibenik (1431-1535), on the Dalmatian coast, bears witness to the considerable exchanges in the field of monumental arts between Northern Italy, Dalmatia and Tuscany in the 15th and 16th centuries. The three architects who succeeded one another in the construction of the Cathedral - Francesco di Giacomo, Georgius Mathei Dalmaticus and Niccolò di Giovanni Fiorentino - developed a structure built entirely from stone and using unique construction techniques for the vaulting and the dome of the Cathedral. The form and the decorative elements of the Cathedral, such as a remarkable frieze decorated with 71 sculptured faces of men, women, and children, also illustrate the successful fusion of Gothic and Renaissance art.


----------



## Nuriarami (Jun 24, 2007)

..


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

*Hallstat, Austria*

My own picture..


----------



## Nuriarami (Jun 24, 2007)

..


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Historic City of Trogir, Croatia*

link

Trogir is a remarkable example of urban continuity. The orthogonal street plan of this island settlement dates back to the Hellenistic period and it was embellished by successive rulers with many fine public and domestic buildings and fortifications. Its beautiful Romanesque churches are complemented by the outstanding Renaissance and Baroque buildings from the Venetian period


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Alhambra de Granada,Generalife and Albayzín, Spain*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Volubilis - Morocco*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Medina of Meknes - Morocco*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Old City of Dubrovnik, Croatia*

link

The 'Pearl of the Adriatic', situated on the Dalmatian coast, became an important Mediterranean sea power from the 13th century onwards. Although severely damaged by an earthquake in 1667, Dubrovnik managed to preserve its beautiful Gothic, Renaissance and Baroque churches, monasteries, palaces and fountains. Damaged again in the 1990s by armed conflict, it is now the focus of a major restoration programme co-ordinated by UNESCO.


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Catedral de Burgos, Spain.*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Ait Ben Haddou Palace - Morocco*


----------



## Nuriarami (Jun 24, 2007)

..


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Medina of Tetouan - Morocco*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Medina of El Jadida (Mazagan) - Morocco*


----------



## Nuriarami (Jun 24, 2007)

..


----------



## Nuriarami (Jun 24, 2007)

..


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Historic centre of Córdoba, Spain. *


----------



## Nuriarami (Jun 24, 2007)

..


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Cave of Altamira and Paleolithic Cave Art of Northern Spain. *


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Mt Huangshan, China


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Monuments of Oviedo and the Kingdom of the Asturias, Spain
*


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Wulingyuan, China, an area of thousands of karst formation pillars


----------



## Nuriarami (Jun 24, 2007)

..


----------



## The other Dude (Jan 30, 2008)

Old City of Berne, Switzerland (since 1983)

Founded in the 12th century on a hill site surrounded by the Aare River, Berne developed over the centuries in line with a an exceptionally coherent planning concept. The buildings in the Old City, dating from a variety of periods, include 15th-century arcades and 16th-century fountains. Most of the medieval town was restored in the 18th century but it has retained its original character.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Guilin:


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

i like this historical place... more photo pls


----------



## Kapow32 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Antigua, Guatemala*




















*Tikal, Guatemala*


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Speyer Cathedral, Germany:









source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Cathedral of Trier, Germany:









source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Würzburg Residence, Germany:









source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

City of Lübeck, Germany:



Kame said:


>


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Porta ***** (Trier), Germany:









source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Cologne Cathedral, Germany:









source


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

qwert_guy said:


> i like this historical place... more photo pls


More examples of mudéjar architecture in Aragon:


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Aranjuez Cultural Landscape, Spain*


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Archaeological Ensemble of Mérida, Spain*


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Catalan Romanesque Churches of the Vall de Boí, Spain*


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

*Defense line of Amsterdam, the Netherlands*

One of the hardest World Heritage Sites to show, because it is mainly a water defense line. The UNESCO World Heritage Site known as the Defense line of Amsterdam (in Dutch named Stelling van Amsterdam) is a 135 km long ring of fortifications around Amsterdam, consisting of 42 forts located between 10 to 15 kilometers the centre, and lowlands that can easily be flooded in time of war. The flooding was designed to give a depth of about 30 cm, insufficient for boats to traverse. Any buildings within 1 km of the line had to be made of wood, so that they could be burnt and the obstruction removed.

The Stelling van Amsterdam was constructed between 1880 and 1920. The invention of the aeroplane and tank made the forts obsolete almost as soon as they were finished. 










Fort Pampus


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks for the photos


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*ALCALÁ DE HENARES-ESPAÑA (Spain)
*









FROM FLICKR.COM


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*BURGOS CATHEDRAL-ESPAÑA (Spain)
*

















FROM FLICKR.COM


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*YUSO MONASTERY-ESPAÑA (Spain)
* The first book in castillian language was written here (castillian=spanish)









FROM FLICKR.COM


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

^^Burgos cathedral again??


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Teide National Park-Canary Islands, Spain.*


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

wow so many gorgeous places truly worthy of history


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

*the White city of Tel Aviv, Israel*

Dizingoff sq.
built 1936 the most modern place on earth


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

*the old city of Jerusalem, Israel*


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

*QUEDLINBURG OLDTOWN - GERMANY*










source










source


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

*AACHEN CATHEDRAL - GERMANY*


Charlemagne's cathedral von Paul Garland auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

*WARTBURG CASTLE - EISENACH/GERMANY*


Wartburg Castle von Tjflex2 auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

*BAMBERG OLDTOWN - GERMANY*










source


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

*BREMEN TOWNHALL - GERMANY*










source


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

*REGENSBURG OLDTOWN - GERMANY*










source


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

*STRALSUND OLDTOWN - GERMANY*










source


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

*Jelling Mounds, Runic Stones and Church (1994), Denmark*









...the story (from wiki):


> The Jelling stones are massive carved runestones from the 10th century, found at the town of Jelling in Denmark. The older of the two Jelling stones was raised by King Gorm the Old in memory of his wife Thyra. King Gorm was the first king of all of Denmark. The runic inscriptions on these stones are considered the most well known in Denmark.
> 
> The larger of the two stones was raised by King Gorm's son, Harald Bluetooth in memory of his parents, celebrating his conquest of Denmark and Norway, and his conversion of the Danes to Christianity.
> 
> ...


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

*Roskilde Cathedral (1995), Denmark*









...the story:


> The city of Roskilde's early importance is evident from the fact that the Roskilde Cathedral was the only cathedral in Zealand until the 20th century. Built in the 12th and 13th centuries, it was the first Gothic cathedral to be built of brick and its construction encouraged the spread of this style throughout northern Europe. The cathedral is the burial site for Danish monarchs and, since 1995, listed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site. A working church, it also hosts concerts throughout the year.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

*Kronborg (2000), Denmark*









...the story (from wiki):


> Kronborg is situated near the town of Helsingør (immortalised as Elsinore in Shakespeare's Hamlet) on the extreme tip of Zealand at the narrowest point of the Øresund, the sound between Denmark and Sweden. In this part, the sound is only 4 km wide, hence the strategic importance of maintaining a fortress at this location. The castle has for centuries been one of the most important Renaissance castles in Northern Europe and was added to UNESCO's World Heritage Sites list on November 30, 2000.
> 
> The castle's story dates back to a fortress, Krogen, built in the 1420s by the Danish king, Eric of Pomerania. The king insisted on the payment of sound dues by all ships wishing to enter or leave the Baltic Sea; to help enforce his demands, he built a powerful fortress controlling the sound. It then consisted of a number of buildings inside a surrounding wall.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

*Ilulissat Icefjord (2004), Greenland*









...the story (from wiki):


> The Ilulissat Icefjord (Ilulissat Kangerlua) runs west 40 km (25 mi) from the Greenland ice sheet to Disko Bay close to Ilulissat town. At its eastern end is the Jakobshavn Isbræ glacier, the most productive glacier in the Northern Hemisphere. The glacier flows at a rate of 20–35 m (66–110 ft) per day, resulting in around 20 billion tonnes of icebergs calved off and passing out of the fjord every year. Icebergs breaking from the glacier are often so large (up to a kilometer (3,300 ft) in height) that they are too tall to float down the fjord and lie stuck on the bottom of its shallower areas, sometimes for years, until they are broken up by the force of the glacier and icebergs further up the fjord. On breaking up the icebergs emerge into the open sea and initially travel north with ocean currents before turning south and running into the Atlantic Ocean. Larger icebergs typically do not melt until they reach 40-45 degrees north (further south than the United Kingdom and level with New York City).
> 
> The Ilulissat Icefjord was declared a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 2004.


----------



## Nuriarami (Jun 24, 2007)

..


----------



## Nuriarami (Jun 24, 2007)

..


----------



## Nuriarami (Jun 24, 2007)

..


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

*old Akko,Israel*


----------



## demanjo2 (Mar 17, 2008)

the spliff fairy said:


> ok can we pretend Im posting 7x in a row...
> 
> Mt Fuji
> 
> ...


Mt Fuji is not world heritage. It has too much litter on it.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

Do you have Roman Catholic in Jerusalem? I have friend of mine here in my place he is from Israel... and he is an orthodox... i havent tried to ask him about it. He is now back in the Holy City. 



Hebrewtext said:


> *the old city of Jerusalem, Israel*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

Big WOW.. i loved it...



Bavarian Angelshark said:


> *AACHEN CATHEDRAL - GERMANY*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

amazing pics


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

PLITVICE lakes in Croatia





































_
From flickr_

:cheers:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
WOWWWW!!!!!


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Paradise on earth!!


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Monteperdido is awsome!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Etruscan Necropolises of Cerveteri and Tarquinia (Italy)*


----------



## Banjalučanin1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Plitvice lakes are simply breathtaking! :drool:


----------



## backupcoolm4n (Nov 4, 2008)

dd


----------



## jaygold06 (Sep 2, 2007)

Sto. Tomas de Villanueva Church in Miag-ao, Iloilo Philippines


----------



## jaygold06 (Sep 2, 2007)

Manila Cathedral, Philippines


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

*Jesús and Trinidad Jesuit Ruins*
Itapua, PARAGUAY


----------



## backupcoolm4n (Nov 4, 2008)

Monticello, Virginia


----------



## julioypunto (Aug 18, 2008)

*Historic Centre, Cartagena, Colombia*


----------



## julioypunto (Aug 18, 2008)

*The Walls - Las Murallas Cartagena, Colombia*


----------



## jaygold06 (Sep 2, 2007)

^^wow! looks like the twin of Intramuros the walled city here in Manila.


----------



## julioypunto (Aug 18, 2008)

*Castillo de San Felipe de Barajas - St. Phillipe of Barajas Castle Cartagena Colombia*


----------



## julioypunto (Aug 18, 2008)

*Historic Centre of Santa Cruz de Mompox - Colombia*

Founded in 1540 on the banks of the River Magdalena, Mompox played a key role in the Spanish colonization of northern South America. From the 16th to the 19th century the city developed parallel to the river, with the main street acting as a ****. The historic centre has preserved the harmony and unity of the urban landscape. Most of the buildings are still used for their original purposes, providing an exceptional picture of what a Spanish colonial city was like.


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

great pics you have there zabonz


----------



## julioypunto (Aug 18, 2008)

*National Archeological Park of Tierradentro - Colombia*

Several monumental statues of human figures can be seen in the park, which also contains many hypogea dating from the 6th to the 10th century. These huge underground tombs (some burial chambers are up to 12 m wide) are decorated with motifs that reproduce the internal decor of homes of the period. They reveal the social complexity and cultural wealth of a pre-Hispanic society in the northern Andes.


----------



## julioypunto (Aug 18, 2008)

*Los Katios National Park - Colombia*

Extending over 72,000 ha in north-western Colombia, Los Katios National Park comprises low hills, forests and humid plains. An exceptional biological diversity is found in the park, which is home to many threatened animal species, as well as many endemic plants.


----------



## julioypunto (Aug 18, 2008)

all the pics on this thread are absolutely AMAZING!!! Thanks everyone for posting them!!!! :applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

*World Heritage City of Vigan - Philippines*



habagatcentral1 said:


> *UNESCO World Heritage Site
> 
> 
> 
> ...








































Plaza Burgos



















Plaza Salcedo


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

Pincio said:


> *Baroque sicilian towns of the Val di Noto (Italy)*
> _(Noto, Modica, Ragusa Ibla, Scicli, Palazzolo Acreide, Militello, Caltagirone)_
> 
> *Ragusa Ibla*
> ...


You forgot Catania


----------



## julioypunto (Aug 18, 2008)

*Malpelo Fauna and Flora Sanctuary - colombia*

This vast marine park, the largest no-fishing zone in the Eastern Tropical Pacific, provides a critical habitat for internationally threatened marine species, and is a major source of nutrients resulting in large aggregations of marine biodiversity. It is in particular a ‘reservoir' for sharks, giant grouper and billfish and is one of the few places in the world where sightings of the short-nosed ragged-toothed shark, a deepwater shark, have been confirmed.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting thread, and very nice pics guys :cheers: thanks for posting them


----------



## julioypunto (Aug 18, 2008)

*San Agustín Archeological Park - Colombia*

The largest group of religious monuments and megalithic sculptures in South America stands in a wild, spectacular landscape. Gods and mythical animals are skilfully represented in styles ranging from abstract to realist. These works of art display the creativity and imagination of a northern Andean culture that flourished from the 1st to the 8th century.


----------



## Banjalučanin1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Amazing sites!


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

Cathedral of St. James, Šibenik, CROATIA













































_from flickr and pticica_

:cheers:


----------



## Banjalučanin1 (Mar 13, 2009)

^^ W-O-W!


----------



## julioypunto (Aug 18, 2008)

*Fortifications on the Caribbean Side of Panama*


San Jeronimo










San Lorenzo


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody for excellent comments!

I am glad you like the pictures, especially the ones from Dubrovnik and Plitvice so here are extra two photos.


*Plitvice:*



















*Dubrovnik:*



















_flickr_

:cheers:


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

^^ Dubrovnik is such a gem !! love it


----------



## Banjalučanin1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Zabonz said:


>


I instantly went to sleep. :sleepy:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

absolutely AMAZING!


----------



## backupcoolm4n (Nov 4, 2008)

Independence Hall, Philadelphia, USA


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

really enjoy all the posts here...:cheers:


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

The Gardens of Suzhou - China


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

Prambanan Temple Complex - Indonesia


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

Historical City of Ayutthaya - Thailand


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*PARQUE NACIONAL DEL TEIDE - ESPAÑA */ Teide national park - Spain









from flickr.com


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

*Rietveld Schröder House, the Netherlands*

If you only see the pictures you might say why? A little bit of history & architecture will help you. It has been build in 1924 and according to the ideas of "De Stijl" :nuts:


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*SALAMANCA - ESPAÑA (Spain)*

























from flickr.com


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CÁCERES - ESPAÑA (Spain)*

























from flickr.com


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Nessebar - Bulgaria


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

*Nessebar II*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Ravenna and its Byzantine monuments (Italy)*

- The Church of San Vitale
- The Basilica of Sant'Apollinare Nuovo
- The Basilica of Sant'Apollinare in Classe
- The Mausoleum of Galla Placidia
- The Mausoleum of Theodoric
- The Neonian Baptistery
- The Arian Baptistery
- The Archiepiscopal Chapel









*Basilica of Sant'Apollinare in Classe*









*Mausoleum of Galla Placidia*









*Church of San Vitale*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Assisi, the Basilica of San Francesco and other Franciscan Sites (Italy)*


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Machu Picchu, Cusco & Choquequirao -- PERÚ (by RedWhite - Peruvian forum)*

Machu Picchu


















Living the legend :nuts:









Watch out!!!









A View of Machu Picchu (old mountain) from Huayna Picchu (young mountain) :rofl:


















Machu Picchu and Huayna Picchu


















Machu Picchu from Putucusi (I don't know what it means :wallbash


















Al few pictures of Cusco, the capital city of the Incas' Empire (named Tahuantinsuyo). The spanish buildings were built over incan foundations ... 


















Machu Picchu ???? ... No ... it's Choquequirau (golden craddle) the "other Machu Picchu"


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Cusco ----*










Ancient street made by the incas ...









anohter one ...









Sacsayhuaman...


















Korikancha temple ...









Inti Raymi


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

*Melaka and George Town, Historic Cities of the Straits of Malacca*

My own pic from George Town, taken last year:

Cannon Square, a temple and clanhouse (Khoo Kongsi) surrounded by houses


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Machu Picchu is so amazing! Just wow!


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

a water world.... wow...



Turnovec said:


> Nessebar - Bulgaria


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

i will not give myself a chance to live in that place... why? i feel like im in the heaven... hehehe



Tyrone said:


> Ancient street made by the incas ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

regjeex said:


> i will not give myself a chance to live in that place... why? i feel like im in the heaven... hehehe


Hmmm ... Cusco is located at 3,400 meters above sea level ... near the heaven, don't you think so? :lol:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Ferrara, City of the Renaissance (Italy)*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Machu Picchu and cuzco is amazing


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Georgetown & Melaka, MALAYSIA*


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Plitvice NP, Croatia*










:cheers:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^ very nice the frozen version


----------



## Kachle (Feb 16, 2008)

*Banská Štiavnica, Slovakia*

Banska Stiavnica and its surroundings were proclaimed to be UNESCO World Heritage Site on December 11, 1993.



[email protected], Banska Stiavnica


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*UNESCO World Heritage of Serbia*

*Serbian-Orthodox Peters church (UNESCO World Heritage)*

Built 850 (9 Century), Fresco from 12/13 Century (Novi Pazar City - Historic Raška-Oblast / Sandzak Region). The Graves are very old, too. Peters Church is the oldest in Serbia.




















*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Visoki Dečani (UNESCO World Heritage)*

This Monastery built 1328 by Serbian King Stefan Uroš Dečanski near City Dečani in Metohija Region.




















*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Gračanica (UNESCO World Heritage)*

Built 1320 by Serbian King Milutin near Priština City, Province Kosovo




















*Gamzigrad / Felix Romuliana (3 Century) - Roman imperial palace (UNESCO World Heritage)*

The remains of the imperial palace,
end of the 3rd and beginning of the 4th centuries A.D. near Zaječar City




















*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Patriarchate of Peć (UNESCO World Heritage)*

Near City of Peć in Metohija Region, the foundation walls of this Monastery are from 11 Century.




















*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Sopoćani (UNESCO World Heritage)*

Built 1252 by Serbian King Stefan, the Monastery is 16km from Novi Pazar City (Historic Raška-Oblast / Sandzak Region)




















*Stari Ras (UNESCO World Heritage)*

This are the Ruins of Serbia's first Capital City near Novi Pazar City




















*Serbian-Orthodox Church Bogorodica Ljeviska (UNESCO World Heritage)*

Built 1307 by Serbian Nemanjic Dynasty, Parish Church of Prizren City. Till 1345 Prizren was Capital City of Serbia




















*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Studenica (UNESCO World Heritage)*

Built 1196 by Serbian King Stefan Nemanja near the little Town Raška




















*Gazimestan Monument (UNESCO World Heritage)*

This Monument is on the historic Battlefield Kosovo Polje remembered 28.06.1389 (Kingdom of Serbia vs Ottoman Empire). From this day the Serbian Heart Kosovo was 523 years under Ottoman Empire till 1912. Thousands of Serbs died this day. The Serbian Car Lazar was killed, also the Ottoman Sultan Murad I by Serbian Hero Miloš Obilić.


----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

*Mills at Kinderdijk, The Netherlands*
The nineteen windmills of Kinderdijk symbolise the way in which the Dutch have managed the water. For centuries, they have kept the land dry, which had been ravaged by subsidence and floods: the Alblasserwaard, once a rough and wet peat bog, but eventually colonised and reclaimed by man.

The mills were in service from 1740 until 1869 when a steam-powered pumping station took over. The mills are still fully operational though and are used as a backup for the current pumping station. During the second world war the mills were again put in service because the then operational diesel-driven pumping station went out of supplies. The mills are leased to people that have the proper training to operate the mill.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Suomenlinna, Finland

Suomenlinna, until 1918 Viapori, (Finnish), or Sveaborg (Swedish), is an inhabited sea fortress built on six islands (Kustaanmiekka, Susisaari, Iso-Mustasaari, Pikku-Mustasaari, Länsi-Mustasaari and Långören), and which is nowadays part of Helsinki, the capital of Finland.


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

The *Banaue Rice Terraces* are 2000-year old terraces that were carved into the mountains of Ifugao in the Philippines by ancestors of the Batad indigenous people. The Rice Terraces are commonly referred to by Filipinos as the "Eighth Wonder of the World". It is commonly thought that the terraces were built with minimal equipment, largely by hand. The terraces are located approximately 1500 meters (5000 ft) above sea level and cover 10,360 square kilometers (about 4000 square miles) of mountainside. They are fed by an ancient irrigation system from the rainforests above the terraces. It is said that if the steps are put end to end it would encircle half the globe.

The Banaue terraces are part of the Rice Terraces of the Philippine Cordilleras, ancient sprawling man-made structures from 2,000 to 6,000 years old. They are found in the provinces of Apayao, Benguet, Mountain Province and Ifugao, and are a UNESCO World Heritage Site.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

*the Incense Route , Israel*


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Royal Monastery of Guadalupe, Spain.*


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Guadalupe's monastery is truly awesome! :drool:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Costiera Amalfitana - Amalfi Coast (Italy)*


----------



## OlekD (Jun 26, 2003)

Zamość, Poland by Nata1207 plfoto.com


----------



## Kachle (Feb 16, 2008)

*Prague, Czech Republic*








More pictures: [email protected]


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Serbian Orthodox Monastery Hilandar on Mount Athos in Greece*


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

^^All of Mount Athos is an Unesco heritage site, with all the 20 monasteries.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

beautiful sites


----------



## skycamp92 (Jan 18, 2008)

Ciudad Historica y Fortificada de Campeche, Mexico

LA CIUDAD DE SAN FRANCISCO DE CAMPECHE


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Basilica di Aquileia (Italy)*


----------



## Nozumi 300 (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm suprised that no one has posted or mentioned the Forbidden City


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

amazing


----------



## whatever... (Feb 23, 2006)

I can understand two, three maybe five photos to present the object fully, even though the title clearly says "ONE PHOTO PER POST". But wtf, are some of you retarded? loose the 50 pictures per post routine, it's annoying and is ruining this otherwise brilliant thread.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Pincio said:


> *Costiera Amalfitana - Amalfi Coast (Italy)*


:drool:


----------



## #obert (May 6, 2008)

...


----------



## #obert (May 6, 2008)

*Canaima National Park- VENEZUELA*
*World Heritage declared by Unesco in 1994*


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Palenque, Mexico*


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

#obert said:


> *Canaima National Park- VENEZUELA*
> *World Heritage declared by Unesco in 1994*


Amzing place! I would love to visit this place! Someday!


----------



## #obert (May 6, 2008)

marcetw said:


> Amzing place! I would love to visit this place! Someday!


Yeah it's pretty amazing. Those are the Angel falls the world's highest Waterfall at 979 m


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Archaeological Areas of Pompei, Herculaneum and Torre Annunziata (Italy)*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow... lets preserve that one....


----------



## #obert (May 6, 2008)

Lovely place, I wanna be there


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Santa Maria delle Grazie and "The Last Supper" by Leonardo da Vinci (Milan, Italy)*


----------



## mmoosa (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry, had to post both, couldn't pick between the two


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

^^

What and where is this heritage site?


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

nice river... 



mmoosa said:


> Sorry, had to post both, couldn't pick between the two


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

*Historic Center of Willemstad, Curaçao/Dutch Antilles*

Curaçao is part of the Dutch Antilles, wich is part of the kingdom of the Netherlands. That's why this historical city is part of the Dutch heritage.










Click_here for more information and pictures (in English).


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ir.D.F. Woudagemaal, the Netherlands*

The ir. D.F. Woudagemaal is the biggest currently running steam-powered pumping station in the world.










Click_here for more information and pictures (in English).


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

*Beemster, the Netherlands*

Beemster is a municipality in the province of North Holland. Also, the Beemster is the first so-called polder in the Netherlands that was reclaimed from a lake, the water being extracted out of the lake by windmills. The way that Beemster was built (with canals and streets in blocks) was used to built New Amsterdam (New York City now). 










So the municipality Beemster was actually the way all American cities where going to look like. Because they all have the same pattern.

Click_here for more information and pictures (in English).


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

*Trinidad Jesuit Ruins*
_Trinidad, Itapua Department, Paraguay_


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Wuppeltje said:


> ^^
> 
> What and where is this heritage site?


It's the old part of Bern (Switzerland). Bern is largely medieval and has been recognised by UNESCO as a Cultural World Heritage Site. Perhaps its most famous sight is the Zytglogge (bernese German for "Time Bell"), an elaborate medieval clock tower with moving puppets. It also has an impressive 15th century Gothic cathedral, the Münster, and a 15th century town hall. Thanks to 6 kilometers of arcades, the old town boasts one of the longest covered shopping promenades in Europe.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Adrian12345Lugo said:


> *Palenque, Mexico*


I love Palenque; I knew some things about that place, but last week I bought a book about the Ancient Mexico and I loved it.

Do you have any photographs of Pacal's tomb?


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Historic Centre of Lima*


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Blenheim palace England (UK)


----------



## Hawkz (Sep 15, 2009)

*Early Christian Necropolis of Pécs (Sopianae) (Hungary)* 

In the 4th century, a remarkable series of decorated tombs were constructed in the cemetery of the Roman provincial town of Sopianae (modern Pécs). These are important both structurally and architecturally, since they were built as underground burial chambers with memorial chapels above the ground. The tombs are important also in artistic terms, since they are richly decorated with murals of outstanding quality depicting Christian themes.


----------



## Hawkz (Sep 15, 2009)

*Fertö / Neusiedlersee Cultural Landscape (Hungary, Austria)* 

The Fertö/Neusiedler Lake area has been the meeting place of different cultures for eight millennia. This is graphically demonstrated by its varied landscape, the result of an evolutionary symbiosis between human activity and the physical environment. The remarkable rural architecture of the villages surrounding the lake and several 18th- and 19th-century palaces adds to the area’s considerable cultural interest.


----------



## Hawkz (Sep 15, 2009)

*Tokaj Wine Region Historic Cultural Landscape (Hungary)* 

The cultural landscape of Tokaj graphically demonstrates the long tradition of wine production in this region of low hills and river valleys. The intricate pattern of vineyards, farms, villages and small towns, with their historic networks of deep wine cellars, illustrates every facet of the production of the famous Tokaj wines, the quality and management of which have been strictly regulated for nearly three centuries.


----------



## Hawkz (Sep 15, 2009)

*Budapest, including the Banks of the Danube, the Buda Castle Quarter and Andrássy Avenue (Hungary)* 

This site has the remains of monuments such as the Roman city of Aquincum and the Gothic castle of Buda, which have had a considerable influence on the architecture of various periods. It is one of the world's outstanding urban landscapes and illustrates the great periods in the history of the Hungarian capital.


----------



## Rocker9 (Mar 28, 2009)

*México*

*Sea of Cortez or Gulf of California, Baja California, Mexico.*

They recognize this area as a World Heritage Site because of its high biological value, landscape and ecological

With over a thousand 400 kilometers long and 210 wide, 240-bit frames islands and islets in an area of over one million 838 thousand hectares.

























































*Guanajuato City and adajcent mines*


The historic city of Guanajuato and adjacent mines, declared a UNESCO World Heritage City and other mining towns of Guanajuato are a time of economic splendor during the operation of silver mines. As we drove through the streets and squares can find buildings with artistic painting and ornamental carvings, reflecting the prosperity, welfare and beauty of colonial Mexico from the XVI and XIX.















































*San Miguel de Allende and Santuario of Atotonilco, Guanajuato, Mexico*

The registration covers a total of 64 blocks that make up the Center Hhistórico colonial city, where lie the emblematic church of San Miguel Archangel, XVII century building noted for its Gothic style and cover tone red oxide, which is topped with pinnacles ornamented by geometrical figures, briefed the leadership of World Heritage.

The area also is the Sanctuary of Jesus Nazareno de Atotonilco, built in the eighteenth century and is known as the Sistine Chapel of America, because their internal states authorship fresh local painter Antonio Martínez Pocasangre.





































atotonilco


----------



## silesius (Nov 8, 2007)

*Evangelic Church of Peace, Świdnica, Silesia*

The Churches of Peace in Jawor and Świdnica in Silesia were named after the Peace of Westphalia of 1648 which permitted the Lutherans parts of Silesia under strong Catholic Habsburg monarchy build three Evangelical churches from wood, loam and straw outside the city walls, without steeples and church bells. The construction time was limited to one year. Since 2001, the two remaining churches are listed as UNESCO World Heritage Sites.

Despite the physical and political constrains, three of the churches became the biggest timber-framed religious buildings in Europe due to pioneering constructional and architectural solutions.


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

*Serbian orthodox monasterz of Gračanica built in 1314. by king Milutin Nemanjić. Priština, Serbia*



















by orlovi.com


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Cueva de las manos, Santa Cruz, Argentina *


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

silesius said:


> *Evangelic Church of Peace, Świdnica, Silesia*
> 
> The Churches of Peace in Jawor and Świdnica in Silesia were named after the Peace of Westphalia of 1648 which permitted the Lutherans parts of Silesia under strong Catholic Habsburg monarchy build three Evangelical churches from wood, loam and straw outside the city walls, without steeples and church bells. The construction time was limited to one year. Since 2001, the two remaining churches are listed as UNESCO World Heritage Sites.
> 
> Despite the physical and political constrains, three of the churches became the biggest timber-framed religious buildings in Europe due to pioneering constructional and architectural solutions.



*Silesia is not a country, but a region of Poland*. Get your facts straight. This is not the forum for promoting German revanchism in Poland. My father was Silesian Polish and I find this very offensive. Keep your politics off this site please.


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Head-Smashed-In Buffalo Jump, Alberta, Canada

In south-west Alberta, the remains of marked trails and an aboriginal camp, and a tumulus where vast quantities of buffalo (American Bison) skeletons can still be found, are evidence of a custom practised by aboriginal peoples of the North American plains for nearly 6,000 years. Using their excellent knowledge of the topography and of buffalo behaviour, they killed their prey by chasing them over a precipice; the carcasses were later carved up in the camp below.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/justinliew/1322354829/


----------



## Marek_VF (Aug 6, 2006)

silesius said:


> Evangelic Church of Peace, Świdnica, Silesia


Evangelic Church of Peace, Świdnica, Silesia, *Poland*.

No idea if that part was omitted by mistake or not, but here's how it should actually be named.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

In the last those 2 pages, the photos are really very nice


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

*Firenze* - Tuscany, Italy


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

cool!


----------



## nachop666 (Dec 21, 2008)

*one photo per post*


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

L’Anse aux Meadows National Historic Site, Newfoundland, Canada

At the tip of the Great Northern Peninsula of the island of Newfoundland, the remains of an 11th-century Viking settlement are evidence of the first European presence in North America. The excavated remains of wood-framed peat-turf buildings are similar to those found in Norse Greenland and Iceland.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eewolff/2317560832/sizes/l/


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

*Noto* - Sicily, Italy


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

*Rome - Villa Pamphili* - Lazio, Italy


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Rocky Mountain Parks, Canada

The contiguous national parks of Banff, Jasper, Kootenay and Yoho, as well as the Mount Robson, Mount Assiniboine and Hamber provincial parks, studded with mountain peaks, glaciers, lakes, waterfalls, canyons and limestone caves, form a striking mountain landscape. The Burgess Shale fossil site, well known for its fossil remains of soft-bodied marine animals, is also found there.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/452201596/sizes/l/


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

wow!! It reminds me of my stay at the Chateau Lake Louise.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

what about portugal ?
batalha


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

and greece isnt here ??????








vergina tombs
http://isthar-espejoencantado.blogspot.com.es/2012/06/leyenda-de-las-tumbas-de-vergina.html


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Natural and culturo-historical Region of Kotor
Montenegro









Crkva Gospa od Zdravlja, by Ggia, on Wikimedia Commons.​


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*My Son sunctuary - Vietnam*


My Son Temples  by fugaroo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

My Son Temples  by fugaroo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

My Son Temples  by fugaroo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

My Son Temples  by fugaroo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

My Son Temples  by fugaroo, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*My Son sunctuary - Vietnam (continued)*

Taken by me 


IMG_2618 by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

IMG_2613 by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

IMG_2609 by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

IMG_2599 by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

IMG_2598 by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

IMG_2590 by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

IMG_2587 by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

IMG_2583 by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

IMG_2580 by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Gate of Noon Panorama by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Hoi An ancient town memory (taken by me)*


Little shop of Hoi An by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

An ancient house of Hoi An by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Höga kusten/The high coast of Sweden*​
The fastest postglacial land rise is observed in this part of Scandinavia.


Häggvik by ~Frida*~, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Morelia, Michoacan, Mexico*


México. Morelia (Estado de Michoacan). Catedral y Plaza de los Martires. by josemazcona, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Ouro Preto / Brazil









marcelo nacinovic​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

> Designed in Bauhaus architecture style, the Fagus factory in Alfeld, Lower Saxony, is one of a few vivid UNESCO World Heritage sites in the world where they still produce shoe lasts.












Photo: Fagus Werk via Germany - The Travel Destination


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Pelourinho, Salvador / Brazil









Paulo Elísio​


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

ivan_ri said:


> *Historic City of Trogir, Croatia*
> 
> link
> 
> Trogir is a remarkable example of urban continuity. The orthogonal street plan of this island settlement dates back to the Hellenistic period and it was embellished by successive rulers with many fine public and domestic buildings and fortifications. Its beautiful Romanesque churches are complemented by the outstanding Renaissance and Baroque buildings from the Venetian period


We cant see any of your Croatia posts


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The UNESCO Heritage City of Vigan, Ilocos Sur, Philippines










Photo seen at: ILI - Ilocos Sur, La Union & Ilocos Norte


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Iguazu Falls / Brazil









CharlesJia​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

São Francisco Square in the Town of São Cristóvão / Brazil









Adilson Andrade​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Horezu Monastery, Romania​



The Horezu Monastery or Hurezi Monastery was founded in 1690 by Prince Constantin Brâncoveanu in the town of Horezu, Wallachia, Romania. It is considered to be a masterpiece of "Brâncovenesc style", known for its architectural purity and balance, the richness of its sculpted detail, its treatment of religious compositions, its votive portraits, and its painted decorative works.



Biserica Mănăstirii by kpmst7, on Flickr​

more info on UNESCO website


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sarmizegetusa Regia, Romania​




It was the capital and the most important military, religious and political centre of the Dacians. Erected on top of a 1,200 metre high mountain, the fortress was the core of the strategic defensive system in the Orăştie Mountains (in present-day Romania), comprising six citadels. Sarmizegetusa Regia was the capital of Dacia prior to the wars with the Roman Empire.



Dacian ruins in Romania, Sept. 2008 by jcravens, on Flickr​

more info about  Dacian Fortresses of the Orastie Mountains on UNESCO website


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Church of St. Philip and St. Jacob, Sękowa, Poland​





It was built in the beginning of 16th century and it is one of the six Wooden Churches of Southern Little Poland inscribed on the UNESCO list of World Heritage Sites since 2003.



Kościół św. Filipa i św. Jakuba by magro_kr, on Flickr​

more info about Wooden Churches of Southern Małopolska on UNESCO website


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Durmitor National Park, Montenegro​





The Durmitor National Park, created in 1952, includes the massif of Durmitor, the canyons of Tara, Sušica and Draga rivers and the higher part of the canyon plateau Komarnica, covering the area of 390 km².

It was inscribed on the list of UNESCO World Heritage Sites in 1980.
80 kilometers long and 1,300 meters deep, the Tara River Canyon in the Durmitor National Park is one of the largest in the world.



Monday Walk 10 by zrim, on Flickr​
more about Durmitor National Park on UNESCO website


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Ruins of São Miguel das Missões / Brazil









Antonello!​


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

El Castillo, Chichen Itza, Mexico


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Quedilnburg, Deutschland (Germany)





































Fotos von: Tourist-Information Quedlinburg


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

El Castillo, Chichen Itza, Mexico


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Street of São Luís, Maranhão / Brazil









mxwbarros​


----------



## lalibela (Aug 1, 2013)

edit


----------



## lalibela (Aug 1, 2013)

EDIT


----------



## lalibela (Aug 1, 2013)

*Lower Valley of the Omo*​Quote​


> The Lower Valley of the Omo is located in south-western Ethiopia. It extends over an area of 165 km2. The age old sedimentary deposits in the Lower Omo Valley are now world renowned for the discovery of many hominid fossils, that have been of fundamental importance in the study of human evolution. *Zeresenay Alemseged is best known for his discovery, on December 10, 2000, of Selam, also referred to as ``Lucy's child'*', *the almost-complete fossilized remains of a 3.3 million year old child of the species Australopithecus afarensis*.


----------



## lalibela (Aug 1, 2013)

*Lower Awash Valley,Ethiopia*​Quote​


> .The Awash valley contains one of the most important groupings of palaeontological sites on the African continent. In 1974 The Lower Awash Valley gave up the *oldest and most complete common ancestor of human kind ever to be excavated*.*The remains found at the site, the oldest of which date back at least 4 million years, provide evidence of human evolution which has modified our conception of the history of humankind*. The most spectacular discovery came in 1974, when 52 fragments of a skeleton enabled the famous Lucy to be reconstructed.


The Famous *Lucy*


----------



## lalibela (Aug 1, 2013)

*Harar Jugol, Ethiopia*​ 
Quote​


> The fortified historic town of Harar is located in the eastern part of the country on a plateau with deep gorges surrounded by deserts and savannah. The walls surrounding this sacred Muslim city were built between the 13th and 16th centuries. *Harar Jugol, said to be the fourth holiest city of Islam, numbers 82 mosques, three of which date from the 10th century, and 102 shrines*, but the townhouses with their exceptional interior design constitute the most spectacular part of Harar's cultural heritage. The impact of African and Islamic traditions on the development of the town's building types and urban layout make for its particular character and uniqueness.


----------



## lalibela (Aug 1, 2013)

*መስቀል/Meskel~ Finding of The True Cross*​Ethiopia​Quote​


> UNESCO inscribed Meskel festival on the List of the Intangible Cultural Heritage of Humanity. Meskel, one of the major Ethiopian Orthodox festivals is celebrated for two days beginning September 26th. Legend has it that in the year 326, Queen Helena (Empress Helen) the Mother of Constantine the Great, discovered the cross upon which Christ was crucified. Unable to find the Holy Sepulchre, she prayed for help and was directed by the smoke from a burning fire as to where the cross was buried. After unearthing the Holy Cross, Queen Helena lit torches heralding her success. *To deter enemies of the cross from pursuit the cross was cut in half. One kept in Jerusalem under the protection of the holy roman empire while the other piece was sent to Ethiopia where it still rests in Gishen Mariam, about 70 kilometers northwest of Dessie. *Another explanation of the Arrival of the cross is attributed to Emperor Dawit I's march to Egypt in the 14thc. in which the fragment of the cross was presented as a gift by the patriarch of Alexandria for the protection afforded to the Coptic Christians.


----------



## lalibela (Aug 1, 2013)

*Fasil Ghebbi, Gondar*
In the 16th and 17th centuries, the fortress-city of Fasil Ghebbi was the residence of the Ethiopian emperor Fasilides and his successors.Gondar previously served as the capital of both the Ethiopian Empire and the subsequent Begemder Province. The city has been referred to as the "Camelot of Africa" due to the presence of several royal castles.The city served as Ethiopia's capital until Tewodros II moved the Imperial capital to Magadala upon being crowned Emperor in 1855; the city was plundered and burnt in 1864, then devastated again in December, 1866.





[/QUOTE]


----------



## lalibela (Aug 1, 2013)

Trivia- "Ethiopia not only has the highest number of world heritage sites on the African continent, but one of the sites, the Rock-Hewn Churches of Lalibela, was one of the first sites that were chosen as a heritage site at the list's conception."

1) Axum, Ethiopia​








The ruins of the ancient city of Aksum are found close to Ethiopia's northern border. They mark the location of the heart of ancient Ethiopia, when the Kingdom of Aksum was the most powerful state between the Eastern Roman Empire and Persia. And one of the four powers of the ancient world for the most part of the first Millennium. The massive ruins, dating from between the 1st and the 13th century A.D., include monolithic obelisks, giant stelae, royal tombs and the ruins of ancient castles. Long after its political decline in the 10th century, Ethiopian emperors continued to be crowned in Aksum.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Oaxaca, Oaxaca, Mexico*









My image.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Auschwitz-Birkenau*


Auschwitz-Birkenau Concentration Camp - Krakow por cmpnridris, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Aachen Cathedral, Aachen, North Rhine Westphalia, Germany

One of the 38 UNESCO World Heritage Sites in Germany









aachen cathedral by Holly Hayes via flickr









Aken Dom / Aachen Cathedral by Dietmut Teijgeman-Hansen via flickr









Aken Dom / Aachen Cathedral by Dietmut Teijgeman-Hansen via flickr









Aken Dom / Aachen Cathedral by Dietmut Teijgeman-Hansen via flickr









Aachen, Cathedral, Palatine chapel by boris doesborg via flickr


----------



## Robertango (Oct 9, 2009)

*Purmamarca, Quebrada de Humahuaca, Argentina.*



Photo taken by me.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Uxmal, Yucatan, Mexico*

Uxmal 12 by Pablo de Gorrion, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Rio de Janeiro / Brazil









Mesofortez​


----------



## EywaEywa (Feb 12, 2012)

*Borobudur Temple*
Magelang, Central Java, Indonesia
Syailendra Dynasty
Old Mataram Kingdom
778-856 AD
(300 Years Before Angkor Wat)









originally posted in http://townsofusa.com/travels/2013/07/borobudur-temple-in-indonesia/


----------



## Alecs_SLZ (May 22, 2006)

Historic Centre of São Luís, Brazil.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The oldtown of Weimar, Thuringia, Germany










Photo von Wael Moda auf Germany Art & Architecture


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Old Town Square and Church of Our Lady Before Týn, Prague:*










Taken by me


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Historic Centre of Sighișoara / Schäßburg / Segesvár, Transylvania, Romania​





Founded by German craftsmen and merchants known as the Saxons of Transylvania, Sighişoara is a fine example of a small, fortified medieval town which played an important strategic and commercial role on the fringes of central Europe for several centuries.

The historic centre of Sighişoara is composed of a fortified site spread over a steeply sloping plateau and dominated by City Hill, and the Lower Town with its woody slopes lying below. These two sectors form an indissociable group corresponding to the historic boundaries of the medieval town.




Romania Sighisoara by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr​

more info about Historic Centre of Sighișoara - on Unesco wabsite


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Vigan City, Ilocos Sur, Philippines










Photo from kosherkitkit.blogspot.com via The Philippines


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*2nd Century statue of Marcus Aurelius in the Capitoline Museum on Rome's Capitol (replaced by a copy on the piazza):*










(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Trier, Germany

this building is perhaps the oldest one in Germany, built during the 1st Century BC

One of the 38 UNESCO Sites of Germany










Photo from: Reiseland Deutschland


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sintra, Portugal​





In the 19th century Sintra became the first centre of European Romantic architecture.
Ferdinand II turned a ruined monastery into a castle where this new sensitivity was displayed in the use of Gothic, Egyptian, Moorish and Renaissance elements and in the creation of a park blending local and exotic species of trees.
Other fine dwellings, built along the same lines in the surrounding serra , created a unique combination of parks and gardens which influenced the development of landscape architecture throughout Europe.




Sintra, Portugal by szeke, on Flickr​more info about Cultural Landscape of Sintra - on UNESCO website


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sintra - Pena National Palace, Portugal






Pena National Palace by Jsysco, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Doñana National Park, Spain​




Doñana National Park in Andalusia occupies the right bank of the Guadalquivir river at its estuary on the Atlantic Ocean. It is notable for the great diversity of its biotopes, especially lagoons, marshlands, fixed and mobile dunes, scrub woodland and maquis.
It is home to five threatened bird species. It is one of the largest heronries in the Mediterranean region and is the wintering site for more than 500,000 water fowl each year.




PARQUE DOÑANA by juanvtr!, on Flickr​
more info about Doñana National Park - on UNESCO website


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ávila, Spain​





Founded in the 11th century to protect the Spanish territories from the Moors, this 'City of Saints and Stones', the birthplace of St Teresa and the burial place of the Grand Inquisitor Torquemada, has kept its medieval austerity. 
This purity of form can still be seen in the Gothic cathedral and the fortifications which, with their 82 semicircular towers and nine gates, are the most complete in Spain.




Avila by ssabin, on Flickr​
more info about Old Town of Ávila with its Extra-Muros Churches - on UNESCO website


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest, Hungary​





Budapest, including the Banks of the Danube, the Buda Castle Quarter and Andrássy Avenue


This site has the remains of monuments such as the Roman city of Aquincum and the Gothic castle of Buda, which have had a considerable influence on the architecture of various periods. It is one of the world's outstanding urban landscapes and illustrates the great periods in the history of the Hungarian capital.




Buda Castle (Budapest, Hungary) by Bokeh & Travel, on Flickr​
more info about Budapest, including the Banks of the Danube, the Buda Castle Quarter and Andrássy Avenue - on UNESCO website


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Levoča, Slovakia​





The historic town-centre of Levoča was founded in the 13th and 14th centuries within fortifications. Most of the site has been preserved and it includes the 14th century church of St James with its ten alters of the 15th and 16th centuries, a remarkable collection of polychrome works in the Late Gothic style, including an 18.6 metre high alterpiece by completed around 1510 by Master Paul.




Levoča, Slovakia by Brave Lemming, on Flickr​
more info about Levoča, Spišský Hrad and the Associated Cultural Monuments - on UNESCO website


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bardejov Town Conservation Reserve, Slovakia​





Bardejov is a small but exceptionally complete and well-preserved example of a fortified medieval town, which typifies the urbanisation in this region.
Among other remarkable features, it also contains a small Jewish quarter around a fine 18th-century synagogue.




Bardejov (SK) by Tomoyuki.K, on Flickr​
more info about Bardejov Town Conservation Reserve - on UNESCO website


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Wooden Churches of Maramureş, Romania​




*The Church of the Holy Archangels (Rogoz)* built in 1663, was moved from Suciu in Sus to Rogoz in 1883. It is characterized by a recessed heptagonal sanctuary, a polygonal pronaos, a southern entrance, and a large asymmetrical roof. It is also distinctive for its profusion of decorative sculpture.




Iconostasis by DSLEWIS, on Flickr​more info about Wooden Churches of Maramureş - on UNESCO website


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Villages with Fortified Churches in Transylvania, Romania​




*Prejmer*: Early Gothic Church of the Holy Cross, in the shape of a cross; walled in the 15th century



I hope a video is allowed here too...






more info about Villages with Fortified Churches in Transylvania - on UNESCO website


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gondwana Rainforests of Australia​




This site, comprising several protected areas, is situated predominantly along the Great Escarpment on Australia’s east coast.
The outstanding geological features displayed around shield volcanic craters and the high number of rare and threatened rainforest species are of international significance for science and conservation.




Gondwana by Bruce_Hood, on Flickr​
more info about Gondwana Rainforests of Australia - on UNESCO website


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Okavango Delta, Botswana​






This delta in northwest Botswana comprises permanent marshlands and seasonally flooded plains. It is one of the very few major interior delta systems that do not flow into a sea or ocean, with a wetland system that is almost intact.
One of the unique characteristics of the site is that the annual flooding from the river Okavango occurs during the dry season, with the result that the native plants and animals have synchronised their biological cycles with these seasonal rains and floods.
The Okavango delta is home to some of the world’s most endangered species of large mammal, such as the cheetah, white rhinoceros, black rhinoceros, African wild dog and lion.




Vista Aérea - Delta do Okavango (Botswana) by Agnaldo Pereira Miguel, on Flickr​
more info about Okavango Delta - on wikipedia EN ,description is from UNESCO website


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Plitvice Lakes National Park, Croatia​





The waters flowing over the limestone and chalk have, over thousands of years, deposited travertine barriers, creating natural dams which in turn have created a series of beautiful lakes, caves and waterfalls.
These geological processes continue today.
The forests in the park are home to bears, wolves and many rare bird species.




PLNP-313 by Yetibuddha1, on Flickr​
more info about Plitvice Lakes National Park - on UNESCO website


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mont Saint-Michel, France​




Perched on a rocky islet in the midst of vast sandbanks exposed to powerful tides between Normandy and Brittany stand the 'Wonder of the West', a Gothic-style Benedictine abbey dedicated to the archangel St Michael, and the village that grew up in the shadow of its great walls.
Built between the 11th and 16th centuries, the abbey is a technical and artistic tour de force, having had to adapt to the problems posed by this unique natural site.




Mont Saint Michel (Manche-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr​
more info about Mont-Saint-Michel and its Bay - on UNESCO website


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mill Network at Kinderdijk-Elshout, Netherlands​




Construction of hydraulic works for the drainage of land for agriculture and settlement began in the Middle Ages and have continued uninterruptedly to the present day.
The site illustrates all the typical features associated with this technology – *****, reservoirs, pumping stations, administrative buildings and a series of beautifully preserved windmills.




The Nederwaard side of Kinderdijk by Stephan Neven, on Flickr​
more info about Mill Network at Kinderdijk-Elshout - on UNESCO website


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Town Hall of Bremen, Germany​





The old town hall was built in the Gothic style in the early 15th century, after Bremen joined the Hanseatic League. The building was renovated in the so-called Weser Renaissance style in the early 17th century. 
A new town hall was built next to the old one in the early 20th century as part of an ensemble that survived bombardment during the Second World War.




Bremen Town Hall by A .T .T, on Flickr​
more info about Town Hall and Roland on the Marketplace of Bremen - on UNESCO website


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Historic City of Trogir, Croatia​





Trogir is a remarkable example of urban continuity. The orthogonal street plan of this island settlement dates back to the Hellenistic period and it was embellished by successive rulers with many fine public and domestic buildings and fortifications.
Its beautiful Romanesque churches are complemented by the outstanding Renaissance and Baroque buildings from the Venetian period.




Trogir, Croatia by Else & Egbert, on Flickr​
more info about Historic City of Trogir - on UNESCO website


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The Cathedral of St James in Šibenik, Croatia​





The Cathedral of St James in Šibenik (1431-1535), on the Dalmatian coast, bears witness to the considerable exchanges in the field of monumental arts between Northern Italy, Dalmatia and Tuscany in the 15th and 16th centuries. 
The form and the decorative elements of the Cathedral, such as a remarkable frieze decorated with 71 sculptured faces of men, women, and children, also illustrate the successful fusion of Gothic and Renaissance art.




Šibenik (88) by korom, on Flickr​
more info about The Cathedral of St James in Šibenik - on UNESCO website


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Historic Centre of San Gimignano, Italy​





It served as an important relay point for pilgrims travelling to or from Rome on the Via Francigena. The patrician families who controlled the town built around 72 tower-houses (some as high as 50 m) as symbols of their wealth and power. Although only 14 have survived, San Gimignano has retained its feudal atmosphere and appearance.The town also has several masterpieces of 14th- and 15th-century Italian a




San Gimignano! by Antonio Cinotti , on Flickr​
more info about Historic Centre of San Gimignano - on UNESCO website


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Piazza Armerina*, _The mosaics of Villa romana del Casale_ - *Sicily - Italy*











http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Church of the Ascension, Kolomenskoye, Russia​





The Church of the Ascension was built in 1532 on the imperial estate of Kolomenskoye, near Moscow, to celebrate the birth of the prince who was to become Tsar Ivan IV ('the Terrible').
One of the earliest examples of a traditional wooden tent-roofed church on a stone and brick substructure, it had a great influence on the development of Russian ecclesiastical architecture.




Церковь Вознесения Господня в Коломенском by semensamsonov, on Flickr​ 
more info about Church of the Ascension, Kolomenskoye - on UNESCO website


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Historic Centre of Prague, Czech Republic​
Date of Inscription: 1992

Built between the 11th and 18th centuries, the Old Town, the Lesser Town and the New Town speak of the great architectural and cultural influence enjoyed by this city since the Middle Ages. The many magnificent monuments, such as Hradcani Castle, St Vitus Cathedral, Charles Bridge and numerous churches and palaces, built mostly in the 14th century under the Holy Roman Emperor, Charles IV.​


Mosaic by Nitin's Photography ....away for a while but will , on Flickr​
more info about Historic centre of Prague - on UNESCO website​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Würzburg Residence, Germany​
Date of Inscription: 1981

This magnificent Baroque palace – one of the largest and most beautiful in Germany and surrounded by wonderful gardens – was created under the patronage of the prince-bishops Lothar Franz and Friedrich Carl von Schönborn. It was built and decorated in the 18th century by an international team of architects, painters (including Tiepolo), sculptors and stucco-workers, led by Balthasar Neumann.​


Residenz, Würzburg, Germany by maxunterwegs, on Flickr​
more info about Würzburg Residence with the Court Gardens and Residence Square - on wikipedia EN , wikipedia DE​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Shirakawa-gō , Japan​
Date of Inscription: 1995

*Historic Villages of Shirakawa-go and Gokayama*

Located in a mountainous region that was cut off from the rest of the world for a long period of time, these villages with their Gassho-style houses subsisted on the cultivation of mulberry trees and the rearing of silkworms. The large houses with their steeply pitched thatched roofs are the only examples of their kind in Japan.​
Shirakawa in clouds by IHNIWIMD, on Flickr​
more info about Historic Villages of Shirakawa-go and Gokayama - on UNESCO website


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Angkor Wat, Cambodia
*​
Angkor Wat (Khmer: អង្គរវត្ត) was first a Hindu, then subsequently a Buddhist, temple complex in Cambodia and the largest religious monument in the world. The temple was built by the Khmer King Suryavarman II in the early 12th century in Yaśodharapura (Khmer: យសោធរបុរៈ, present-day Angkor), the capital of the Khmer Empire, as his state temple and eventual mausoleum. Breaking from the Shaiva tradition of previous kings, Angkor Wat was instead dedicated to Vishnu. As the best-preserved temple at the site, it is the only one to have remained a significant religious center since its foundation. The temple is at the top of the high classical style of Khmer architecture. It has become a symbol of Cambodia,[1] appearing on its national flag, and it is the country's prime attraction for visitors.

Angkor Wat combines two basic plans of Khmer temple architecture: the temple-mountain and the later galleried temple, based on early Dravidian architecture, with key features such as the Jagati. It is designed to represent Mount Meru, home of the devas in Hindu mythology: within a moat and an outer wall 3.6 kilometres (2.2 mi) long are three rectangular galleries, each raised above the next. At the centre of the temple stands a quincunx of towers. Unlike most Angkorian temples, Angkor Wat is oriented to the west; scholars are divided as to the significance of this. The temple is admired for the grandeur and harmony of the architecture, its extensive bas-reliefs, and for the numerous devatas adorning its walls.

Cambodia by lorekkkia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Bayon Temple, Siem Reap Province, Cambodia.​*
Angkor: Temple du Bayon by Яeиée, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Preah Vihear Temple, Preah Vihear Province, Cambodia.​*

Preah Vihear Temple by spiderman (Frank), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Preah Vihear Temple, Cambodia.*

Preah Vihear Temple by spiderman (Frank), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Banteay Srey Temple, Siem Reap Province, Cambodia.​*


DSC_6913.jpg by lettyandowen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Banteay Srey Temple, Cambodia.*


DSC_6907.jpg by lettyandowen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Ta Prohm Temple, Siem Reap Province, Cambodia.​*
Ta Prohm by LunaFeles, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Ta Prohm Temple, Cambodia.*

Ta Prohm by LunaFeles, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Koh Ker (Khmer: ប្រាសាទកោះកេរ្ដិ៍) is a remote archaeological site in northern Cambodia about 120 kilometres (75 mi) away from Siem Reap and the ancient site of Angkor. It is a very jungle filled region that is sparsely populated. More than 180 sanctuaries were found in a protected area of 81 square kilometres (31 sq mi).[1](p13) Only about two dozen monuments can be visited by tourists because most of the sanctuaries are hidden in the forest and the whole area is not fully demined.

Koh Ker is the modern name for an important city of the Khmer empire. In inscriptions the town is mentioned as Lingapua (city of lingams) or Chok Gargyar (sometimes translated as city of glance,[2] sometimes as iron tree forest).[1](pp8–9)

Under the reign of the kings Jayavarman IV and Harshavarman II Koh Ker was briefly the capital of the whole empire (928–944 AD). Jayavarman IV forced an ambitious building program. An enormous water-tank and about forty temples were constructed under his rule. The most significant temple‑complex, a double sanctuary (Prasat Thom/Prang), follows a linear plan and not a concentric one like most of the temples of the Khmer kings. Unparalleled is the seven‑tiered and 36-metre (118 ft) high pyramid, which most probably served as state temple of Jayavarman IV. Really impressive too are the shrines with the two‑meter 6 ft 7 in high lingas.

Under Jayavarman IV the style of Koh Ker was developed and the art of sculpture reached a pinnacle. A great variety of wonderful statues were chiselled. Because of its remoteness the site of Koh Ker was plundered many times by looters. Sculptures of Koh Ker can be found not only in different museums but also in private collections. Masterpieces of Koh Ker are offered occasionally at auctions. These pieces in present times are considered stolen art.

The site is about two and half hours away from Siem Reap, and basic visitors' facilities are now being built. This makes Koh Ker very attractive for anyone who would like to experience lonely temples partly overgrown by the forest.

Since 1992 the site of Koh Ker is on the UNESCO tentative world heritage list

20140811 Koh Ker - 206 by txikita69, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Sundarban Rainforest, Bangladesh*​Save our Sundarban by Sharif Ripon (totographer), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Preah Khan Temple, Siem Reap Province, Cambodia.*


Preah Khan in Cambodia by - J.S.K photo impressions -, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Danube Delta, Romania​

Date of Inscription: 1991

The waters of the Danube, which flow into the Black Sea, form the largest and best preserved of Europe's deltas. The Danube delta hosts over 300 species of birds as well as 45 freshwater fish species in its numerous lakes and marshes.​


Pelicans by Cost3l, on Flickr​
more info about Danube Delta - on Wikipedia EN​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Germany*











*Abbey of Lorsch, Lorsch, Hesse *



> The abbey and gate or 'Torhall', are from the Carolingian era. The notable Carolingian sculptures and paintings are still in good condition





Abbey of Lorsch Germany - UNESCO World Heritage Site by mbell1975, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Germany*











*Bauhaus at Dessau, Saxony - Anhalt*




> Formed in 1919, the original Bauhaus school in Weimar was known for its role in the progression of modern art through its architecture. Although it was shut down in 1925 for political reasons, Walter Gropius was able to establish a second and much more influential Bauhaus in Dessau months later, eventually attracting world-renowned artists to teach at the school before once again closing in 1933.



Bauhaus Dessau by @archphotographr, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Germany*











*Bergpark Wilhelmshöhe, Kassel, Hesse*



> Bergpark Wilhelmshöhe is the largest European hillside park, and second largest park on a mountain slope in the world. Its waterworks along with the towering Hercules statue constitute an expression of the ideals of absolutist Monarchy while the ensemble is a remarkable testimony to the aesthetics of the Baroque and Romantic periods.




Herkules Kassel by Rainer Kaufhold, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Germany*











*Castle Löwenburg, Kassel, Hesse*



Winter castle by RainerSchuetz, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Germany*











*Schloss Augustusburg, Brühl , North Rhine-Westphalia*




> Augustusburg Castle, the residence of the prince-archbishops of Cologne, and the Falkenlust hunting lodge are both examples of early German Rococo architecture.




Schloss Augustusburg Brühl (Supermond / Super moon) by Henry der Mops ( trying to catch up ), on Flickr


​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Swiss Alps Jungfrau-Aletsch, Switzerland​
Date of inscription: 2001 (Extension: 2007)

The extension of the natural World Heritage property of Jungfrau - Aletsch - Bietschhorn (first inscribed in 2001), expands the site to the east and west, bringing its surface area up to 82,400 ha., up from 53,900. The site provides an outstanding example of the formation of the High Alps, including the most glaciated part of the mountain range and the largest glacier in Eurasia. It features a wide diversity of ecosystems, including successional stages due particularly to the retreat of glaciers resulting from climate change.​

Aletsch glacier and Jungfrau by vittorio vida, on Flickr​
more info - on UNESCO website ; on Wikipedia EN​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Historical Complex of Split, Croatia​
Date of Inscription: 1979

The ruins of Diocletian's Palace, built between the late 3rd and the early 4th centuries A.D., can be found throughout the city. The cathedral was built in the Middle Ages, reusing materials from the ancient mausoleum. Twelfth- and 13th-century Romanesque churches, medieval fortifications, 15th-century Gothic palaces and other palaces in Renaissance and Baroque style make up the rest of the protected area.​

Split and the old town from the heli by Rudgr.com, on Flickr​

more info about Historical Complex of Split with the Palace of Diocletian - on UNESCO website​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Historic Centre of Tallinn, Estonia​
Date of Inscription: 1997 (Minor modification inscribed year: 2008)

The origins of Tallinn date back to the 13th century, when a castle was built there by the crusading knights of the Teutonic Order. It developed as a major centre of the Hanseatic League, and its wealth is demonstrated by the opulence of the public buildings (the churches in particular) and the domestic architecture of the merchants' houses, which have survived to a remarkable degree despite the ravages of fire and war in the intervening centuries.​

Aerial View of Old Town in Tallinn by tarmo888, on Flickr​

more info about Historic Centre (Old Town) of Tallinn - on UNESCO website​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Þingvellir National Park, Iceland​
Date of Inscription: 2004

Þingvellir (Thingvellir) is the National Park where the Althing, an open-air assembly representing the whole of Iceland, was established in 930 and continued to meet until 1798. Over two weeks a year, the assembly set laws - seen as a covenant between free men - and settled disputes. The Althing has deep historical and symbolic associations for the people of Iceland. The property includes the Þingvellir National Park and the remains of the Althing itself: fragments of around 50 booths built from turf and stone. Remains from the 10th century are thought to be buried underground. The site also includes remains of agricultural use from the 18th and 19th centuries. The park shows evidence of the way the landscape was husbanded over 1,000 years.​

Miniature Thingvellir Church by tarmo888, on Flickr​
more info about Þingvellir National Park - on UNESCO website​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kronborg Castle, Denmark​
Date of Inscription: 2000

Located on a strategically important site commanding the Sund, the stretch of water between Denmark and Sweden, the Royal castle of Kronborg at Helsingør (Elsinore) is of immense symbolic value to the Danish people and played a key role in the history of northern Europe in the 16th-18th centuries. 
Work began on the construction of this outstanding Renaissance castle in 1574, and its defences were reinforced according to the canons of the period's military architecture in the late 17th century. It has remained intact to the present day. 
It is world-renowned as Elsinore, the setting of Shakespeare's Hamlet.​

Castle Kronborg by Infomastern, on Flickr​
more info about Kronborg Castle - on UNESCO website​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Baalbek, Lebanon​
Date of Inscription: 1984

This Phoenician city, where a triad of deities was worshipped, was known as Heliopolis during the Hellenistic period. It retained its religious function during Roman times, when the sanctuary of the Heliopolitan Jupiter attracted thousands of pilgrims. Baalbek, with its colossal structures, is one of the finest examples of Imperial Roman architecture at its apogee.​

Temple de Bacchus - Baalbek (Liban) by Antoine A., on Flickr​
more info about Baalbek - on UNESCO website​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The _Trulli _of Alberobello, Italy​Date of Inscription: 1996

The trulli , limestone dwellings found in the southern region of Puglia, are remarkable examples of drywall (mortarless) construction, a prehistoric building technique still in use in this region. The trulli are made of roughly worked limestone boulders collected from neighbouring fields. Characteristically, they feature pyramidal, domed or conical roofs built up of corbelled limestone slabs.​

Alberobello View by Atilla2008, on Flickr​
more info about The Trulli of Alberobello - on UNESCO website​


----------



## Cristian G. (May 23, 2009)

Sighișoara Citadel, Romania



More info here: http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/902


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Engelsberg Ironworks, Ängelsberg, Sweden​
Date of Inscription: 1993

Sweden's production of superior grades of iron made it a leader in this field in the 17th and 18th centuries. This site is the best-preserved and most complete example of this type of Swedish ironworks.​

World Heritage: Engelsberg Ironworks I by hansn, on Flickr​
more info about Engelsberg Ironworks - on UNESCO website​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Danube Delta, Romania​
Date of Inscription: 1991

The waters of the Danube, which flow into the Black Sea, form the largest and best preserved of Europe's deltas. The Danube delta hosts over 300 species of birds as well as 45 freshwater fish species in its numerous lakes and marshes.​

Danube Delta, Delta Dunarii, Romania by Cost3l, on Flickr​more info about Danube Delta on wikipedia EN | on UNESCO website​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Monastery of Horezu, Romania​
Date of Inscription: 1993

Founded in 1690 by Prince Constantine Brancovan, the monastery of Horezu, in Walachia, is a masterpiece of the 'Brancovan' style. It is known for its architectural purity and balance, the richness of its sculptural detail, the treatment of its religious compositions, its votive portraits and its painted decorative works. The school of mural and icon painting established at the monastery in the 18th century was famous throughout the Balkan region.​

Manastirea Horezu by maga998, on Flickr​
more info about Monastery of Horezu - on UNESCO webiste​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Churches of Moldavia, Romania​
Date of Inscription: 1993

*The Church of the Annunciation of the Monastery of Moldovița* was rebuilt by Alexander the Good, but the present structure is earlier. It is very similar in form and decoration to the Humor church, and is believed that the same master may have been responsible for both churches.​

Moldovița Monastery and Church - Gura Humorului, Romania by meckleychina, on Flickr​

more info about Churches of Moldavia - on UNESCO webisite | more info about Moldovița Monastery - on wikipedia EN​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hill Forts of Rajasthan, India​
Date of Inscription: 2013

The serial site, situated in the state of Rajastahan, includes six majestic forts in Chittorgarh; Kumbhalgarh; Sawai Madhopur; Jhalawar; Jaipur, and Jaisalmer. The ecclectic architecture of the forts, some up to 20 kilometres in circumference, bears testimony to the power of the Rajput princely states that flourished in the region from the 8th to the 18th centuries. Enclosed within defensive walls are major urban centres, palaces, trading centres and other buildings including temples that often predate the fortifications within which developed an elaborate courtly culture that supported learning, music and the arts.

*Jaipur - Amer fort* - info on wikipedia EN​

View on the Amber Fort, near Jaipur, Rajasthan, India by fabriziogiordano23, on Flickr​more info about Hill Forts of Rajasthan - on UNESCO website​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Churches and Convents of Goa, India​
Date of Inscription: 1986

The churches and convents of Goa, the former capital of the Portuguese Indies – particularly the Church of Bom Jesus, which contains the tomb of St Francis-Xavier – illustrate the evangelization of Asia. These monuments were influential in spreading forms of Manueline, Mannerist and Baroque art in all the countries of Asia where missions were established.

*Basilica of Bom Jesus* (1594-1605) - info on wikipedia EN​


Basilica of Bom Jesus by iamrawat, on Flickr​more info about Churches and Convents of Goa - on UNESCO website| interior photo​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Old Town of Galle and its Fortifications, Sri Lanka​
Date of Inscription: 1988

Founded in the 16th century by the Portuguese, Galle reached the height of its development in the 18th century, before the arrival of the British. It is the best example of a fortified city built by Europeans in South and South-East Asia, showing the interaction between European architectural styles and South Asian traditions.​

Sri Lanka by Jean-Louis POTIER, on Flickr​
more info about Old Town of Galle and its Fortifications - on UNESCO website​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Golden Temple of Dambulla, Sri Lanka​
Date of Inscription: 1991

A sacred pilgrimage site for 22 centuries, this cave monastery, with its five sanctuaries, is the largest, best-preserved cave-temple complex in Sri Lanka. The Buddhist mural paintings (covering an area of 2,100 m2 ) are of particular importance, as are the 157 statues.​

Dambulla cave temple, The Gal Vihara (Sinhala: ගල් විහාරය) 迦爾寺院 by *dans, on Flickr​more info about Golden Temple of Dambulla - on UNESCO website​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nahanni National Park, Canada​
Date of Inscription: 1978

Located along the South Nahanni River, one of the most spectacular wild rivers in North America, this park contains deep canyons and huge waterfalls, as well as a unique limestone cave system. The park is also home to animals of the boreal forest, such as wolves, grizzly bears and caribou. Dall's sheep and mountain goats are found in the park's alpine environment.​

South Nahanni by dreaming_outdoors, on Flickr​more info about Nahanni National Park - on UNESCO website | on wikipedia EN​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ilulissat Icefjord, Greenland, Denmark​
Date of Inscription: 2004

Located on the west coast of Greenland, 250 km north of the Arctic Circle, Greenland’s Ilulissat Icefjord (40,240 ha) is the sea mouth of Sermeq Kujalleq, one of the few glaciers through which the Greenland ice cap reaches the sea. Sermeq Kujalleq is one of the fastest (19 m per day) and most active glaciers in the world. It annually calves over 35 km3 of ice, i.e. 10% of the production of all Greenland calf ice and more than any other glacier outside Antarctica. Studied for over 250 years, it has helped to develop our understanding of climate change and icecap glaciology. The combination of a huge ice-sheet and the dramatic sounds of a fast-moving glacial ice-stream calving into a fjord covered by icebergs makes for a dramatic and awe-inspiring natural phenomenon.​

Ilulissat Icefjord, Ilulissat, Greenland, 2013 by travfotos, on Flickr​
more info about Ilulissat Icefjord - on UNESCO website​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rapa Nui National Park, Chile​
Date of Inscription: 1995

Rapa Nui, the indigenous name of Easter Island, bears witness to a unique cultural phenomenon. A society of Polynesian origin that settled there c. A.D. 300 established a powerful, imaginative and original tradition of monumental sculpture and architecture, free from any external influence. From the 10th to the 16th century this society built shrines and erected enormous stone figures known as moai , which created an unrivalled cultural landscape that continues to fascinate people throughout the world.​

Rapa Nui-35.jpg by Max Besser Jirkal, on Flickr​more info about Rapa Nui National Park - on UNESCO website | on wikipedia EN​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Island of Gorée, Senegal​
Date of Inscription: 1978

The island of Gorée lies off the coast of Senegal, opposite Dakar. From the 15th to the 19th century, it was the largest slave-trading centre on the African coast. Ruled in succession by the Portuguese, Dutch, English and French, its architecture is characterized by the contrast between the grim slave-quarters and the elegant houses of the slave traders. Today it continues to serve as a reminder of human exploitation and as a sanctuary for reconciliation.​

Ile de Gorée by sergevillain, on Flickr​more info about Island of Gorée - on UNESCO website | on wikipedia EN​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Surtsey, Iceland​
Date of Inscription: 2008

Surtsey, a volcanic island approximately 32 km from the south coast of Iceland, is a new island formed by volcanic eruptions that took place from 1963 to 1967. It is all the more outstanding for having been protected since its birth, providing the world with a pristine natural laboratory. Free from human interference, Surtsey has been producing unique long-term information on the colonisation process of new land by plant and animal life. Since they began studying the island in 1964, scientists have observed the arrival of seeds carried by ocean currents, the appearance of moulds, bacteria and fungi, followed in 1965 by the first vascular plant, of which there were 10 species by the end of the first decade.​

Surtsey by Jon Vidar, on Flickr​more info about Surtsey - on UNESCO website | on wikipedia EN​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Leshan Giant Buddha, China​
Carved on the Xiluo Peak of Mount Lingyun in the early 8th century and standing 71 m high.

Date of Inscription: 1996 as part of the Mount Emei Scenic Area, including Leshan Giant Buddha Scenic Area​

el gran buda by _perSona_, on Flickr​more info about Mount Emei Scenic Area, including Leshan Giant Buddha Scenic Area - on UNESCO website​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Borobudur Temple Compounds, Indonesia​
Date of Inscription: 1991

This famous Buddhist temple, dating from the 8th and 9th centuries, is located in central Java. It was built in three tiers: a pyramidal base with five concentric square terraces, the trunk of a cone with three circular platforms and, at the top, a monumental stupa. The walls and balustrades are decorated with fine low reliefs, covering a total surface area of 2,500 m2. Around the circular platforms are 72 openwork stupas, each containing a statue of the Buddha.​

Borobudur 4 by Eleonore Dmd, on Flickr​more info about Borobudur Temple Compounds - on UNESCO website , on wikipeida EN​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Historic Centre of Camagüey​
Date of Inscription: 2008

One of the first seven villages founded by the Spaniards in Cuba, Camagüey played a prominent role as the urban centre of an inland territory dedicated to cattle breeding and the sugar industry. Settled in its current location in 1528, the town developed on the basis of an irregular urban pattern that contains a system of large and minor squares, serpentine streets, alleys and irregular urban blocks, highly exceptional for Latin American colonial towns located in plain territories. 
The property reflects the influence of numerous styles through the ages: neoclassical, eclectic, Art Deco, Neo-colonial as well as some Art Nouveau and rationalism.​

Camagüey by duqueıros, on Flickr​more info about Historic Centre of Camagüey - on UNESCO webiste​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Morne Trois Pitons National Park, Dominica​
Date of Inscription: 1997

Luxuriant natural tropical forest blends with scenic volcanic features of great scientific interest in this national park centred on the 1,342-m-high volcano known as Morne Trois Pitons. With its precipitous slopes and deeply incised valleys, 50 fumaroles, hot springs, three freshwater lakes, a 'boiling lake' and five volcanoes, located on the park's nearly 7,000 ha, together with the richest biodiversity in the Lesser Antilles, Morne Trois Pitons National Park presents a rare combination of natural features of World Heritage value.​

Caribbean_20080201_0413_Zizka314 as Smart Object-1 by Paul Zizka Photography, on Flickr​more info about Morne Trois Pitons National Park - on UNESCO website​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pre-Hispanic City and National Park of Palenque, Mexico​
Date of Inscription: 1987

A prime example of a Mayan sanctuary of the classical period, Palenque was at its height between AD 500 and 700, when its influence extended throughout the basin of the Usumacinta River. The elegance and craftsmanship of the buildings, as well as the lightness of the sculpted reliefs with their Mayan mythological themes, attest to the creative genius of this civilization.​

Palenque ruins by kubek1976, on Flickr​more info about Pre-Hispanic City and National Park of Palenque - on UNESCO website​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pre-Hispanic Town of Uxmal, Mexico​
Date of Inscription: 1996

The Mayan town of Uxmal, in Yucatán, was founded c. A.D. 700 and had some 25,000 inhabitants. The layout of the buildings, which date from between 700 and 1000, reveals a knowledge of astronomy. The Pyramid of the Soothsayer, as the Spaniards called it, dominates the ceremonial centre, which has well-designed buildings decorated with a profusion of symbolic motifs and sculptures depicting Chaac, the god of rain. The ceremonial sites of Uxmal, Kabah, Labna and Sayil are considered the high points of Mayan art and architecture.​

Uxmal Ruins by Kevin Benedict Photography, on Flickr​more info about Pre-Hispanic Town of Uxmal - on UNESCO website​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Historic Fortified Town of Campeche, Mexico​
Date of Inscription: 1999

Campeche is a typical example of a harbour town from the Spanish colonial period in the New World. The historic centre has kept its outer walls and system of fortifications, designed to defend this Caribbean port against attacks from the sea.​

Main square by Falcov, on Flickr​more info about Historic Fortified Town of Campeche - on UNESCO website​


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

great updates !!!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Grand Canyon National Park, USA​
Date of Inscription: 1979

Carved out by the Colorado River, the Grand Canyon (nearly 1,500 m deep) is the most spectacular gorge in the world. Located in the state of Arizona, it cuts across the Grand Canyon National Park. Its horizontal strata retrace the geological history of the past 2 billion years. There are also prehistoric traces of human adaptation to a particularly harsh environment.​

Grand Canyon by Markusnl, on Flickr​more info about Grand Canyon National Park - on UNESCO website , nps.gov​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Historic Centre of Porto, Portugal​
Date of Inscription: 1996

The city of Oporto, built along the hillsides overlooking the mouth of the Douro river, is an outstanding urban landscape with a 2,000-year history. Its continuous growth, linked to the sea (the Romans gave it the name Portus, or port), can be seen in the many and varied monuments, from the cathedral with its Romanesque choir, to the neoclassical Stock Exchange and the typically Portuguese Manueline-style Church of Santa Clara.​

September in Porto by rschnaible, on Flickr​more info about Historic Centre of Oporto - on UNESCO website​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tower of Hercules, Spain​
Date of Inscription: 2009

The Tower of Hercules has served as a lighthouse and landmark at the entrance of La Coruña harbour in north-western Spain since the late 1st century A.D. when the Romans built the Farum Brigantium. The Tower, built on a 57 metre high rock, rises a further 55 metres, of which 34 metres correspond to the Roman masonry and 21 meters to the restoration directed by architect Eustaquio Giannini in the 18th century, who augmented the Roman core with two octagonal forms. Immediately adjacent to the base of the Tower, is a small rectangular Roman building.​

Untitled by Feans, on Flickr​more info about Tower of Hercules - on UNESCO website​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Wooden Church of Poienile Izei, Romania​
The Church of the Holy Parasceve is one of the oldest of the wooden churches of Maramureş (1604), and reveals two phases in the development of such buildings. The first can be seen in the lower part of the walls with a sanctuary based on a square plan, a typical feature of the oldest wooden buildings. In the 18th century, the walls were raised, the naos was covered by a semi-circular vault, and the interior was decorated with paintings. The portico was added during the first half of the 19th century.

Date of Inscription: 1999 as part of the Wooden Churches of Marmamureș​

Poienile Izei by heritageczar52, on Flickr​more info about Wooden Churches of Maramureş - on UNESCO website​


----------



## Sam95 (Dec 1, 2014)

El Pinacate y Gran Desierto de Altar, Mexico


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Göreme National Park and the Rock Sites of Cappadocia, Turkey​Date of Inscription: 1985​In a spectacular landscape, entirely sculpted by erosion, the Göreme valley and its surroundings contain rock-hewn sanctuaries that provide unique evidence of Byzantine art in the post-Iconoclastic period. Dwellings, troglodyte villages and underground towns – the remains of a traditional human habitat dating back to the 4th century – can also be seen there.​

UNESCO Cave apartements and churches by werner boehm *, on Flickr​more info about Göreme National Park and the Rock Sites of Cappadocia - on UNESCO website​


----------



## SunnyWalks (Jan 2, 2015)

*Historic Centre of Kraków, Poland*










by me


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Safranbolu, Turkey​
Date of Inscription: 1994

From the 13th century to the advent of the railway in the early 20th century, Safranbolu was an important caravan station on the main East–West trade route. The Old Mosque, Old Bath and Süleyman Pasha Medrese were built in 1322. During its apogee in the 17th century, Safranbolu's architecture influenced urban development throughout much of the Ottoman Empire.​


Safranbolu by N.GamzeDemir, on Flickr​
more info about City of Safranbolu - on UNESCO website​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Great Mosque and Hospital of Divriği, Turkey​
Date of Inscription: 1985

This region of Anatolia was conquered by the Turks at the beginning of the 11th century. In 1228–29 Emir Ahmet Shah founded a mosque, with its adjoining hospital, at Divrigi. The mosque has a single prayer room and is crowned by two cupolas. The highly sophisticated technique of vault construction, and a creative, exuberant type of decorative sculpture – particularly on the three doorways, in contrast to the unadorned walls of the interior – are the unique features of this masterpiece of Islamic architecture.​

Divriği Ulu Cami ve Darüşşifası by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr​more info about Great Mosque and Hospital of Divriği - on UNESCO website​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nemrut Dağ, Turkey​
Date of Inscription: 1987

The mausoleum of Antiochus I (69–34 B.C.), who reigned over Commagene, a kingdom founded north of Syria and the Euphrates after the breakup of Alexander's empire, is one of the most ambitious constructions of the Hellenistic period. The syncretism of its pantheon, and the lineage of its kings, which can be traced back through two sets of legends, Greek and Persian, is evidence of the dual origin of this kingdom's culture.​

Mt Nemrut sunrise by micnical, on Flickr​more info about Nemrut Dağ - on UNESCO website​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

St. Thaddeus Monastery, Iran​part of the Armenian Monastic Ensemble in Iran

Date of Inscription: 2008

The Armenian Monastic Ensembles of Iran, in the north-west of the country, consists of three monastic ensembles of the Armenian Christian faith: St Thaddeus and St Stepanos and the Chapel of Dzordzor. These edifices - the oldest of which, St Thaddeus, dates back to the 7th century – are examples of outstanding universal value of the Armenian architectural and decorative traditions. They bear testimony to very important interchanges with the other regional cultures, in particular the Byzantine, Orthodox and Persian. Situated on the south-eastern fringe of the main zone of the Armenian cultural space, the monasteries constituted a major centre for the dissemination of that culture in the region. They are the last regional remains of this culture that are still in a satisfactory state of integrity and authenticity. Furthermore, as places of pilgrimage, the monastic ensembles are living witnesses of Armenian religious traditions through the centuries.​

The Monastery of St.Thaddeus 66 AC by Vafa Nematzadeh Photography, on Flickr​more info about St. Thaddeus Monastery - on wikipedia EN​


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

*Alhambra, Generalife and Albayzín, Granada*
Rising above the modern lower town, the Alhambra and the Albaycín, situated on two adjacent hills, form the medieval part of Granada. To the east of the Alhambra fortress and residence are the magnificent gardens of the Generalife, the former rural residence of the emirs who ruled this part of Spain in the 13th and 14th centuries. The residential district of the Albaycín is a rich repository of Moorish vernacular architecture, into which the traditional Andalusian architecture blends harmoniously.










(my shot)


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

*ortovenere, Cinque Terre, and the Islands (Palmaria, Tino and Tinetto)*
The Ligurian coast between Cinque Terre and Portovenere is a cultural landscape of great scenic and cultural value. The layout and disposition of the small towns and the shaping of the surrounding landscape, overcoming the disadvantages of a steep, uneven terrain, encapsulate the continuous history of human settlement in this region over the past millennium.









(my own shot)


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

*Mill Network at Kinderdijk-Elshout*
The outstanding contribution made by the people of the Netherlands to the technology of handling water is admirably demonstrated by the installations in the Kinderdijk-Elshout area. Construction of hydraulic works for the drainage of land for agriculture and settlement began in the Middle Ages and have continued uninterruptedly to the present day. The site illustrates all the typical features associated with this technology – *****, reservoirs, pumping stations, administrative buildings and a series of beautifully preserved windmills.










(my own shot)


----------

